# Rapid mane and tail growth products or treaments???



## Nahvar4ever

Hey everyone, today I just found out I have a big reining show at the beginning of September and guess what? My reining mare Whiz N Tag Chic (AKA Minnie) has a big patch of mane missing from sticking it through the fence to eat grass when she had her baby  I am wondering if anyone knows of a product or treatment to help with growing back her mane, lol I know its a long shot considering the show is less than a month away... but, you never know


----------



## FreeDestiny

First, buy some MTG ! Seriously I swear by it ! Wash and condition your horses mane and tail regularly. For the tail wash it in a bucket of soapy water then rinse and dry, then put MTG on the 'roots' and tail bag it.  As for the mane, maybe try a slinky? It could help with rubbing off more mane 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemarcy

I swear by MTG, it has always grown hair back for me. When used regularly, it can also make hair thicker as well as longer. The only thing is I'm not sure how much growth it could get you in just a month's time.


----------



## Rowdy Girl

extenstions....quick fast fix


----------



## FreeDestiny

^ that too haha! but they might be a little pricey.... Still good though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nahvar4ever

hahaha thanks everyone  I have heard of MTG but have never tried it, hmmm sounds like I am due for a visit the horse store to get some!!! and I thought of mane extentions though I haven't found any yet  thanks guys!


----------



## DejaVu

I didn't get many results from MTG. Since I don't use any products on my horses tail, if needed, it's good for detangling a major knot and that's it.

My geldings tail grows pretty regularly, so I had no major tail growth. 

What I've been doing is just hosing it with water, and brushing it out wet, and then leaving it alone. I've noticed a major difference in the texture, shine, and growth doing that. 

The water hydrates the skin, and with a little massage, unclogs the pores, to let the hair grow, and brushing it wet helps from breaking off the hairs. MTG, just made it greasy and discusting. His tail was very dull with it, and just didn't look good at all.

With what I've been doing, I have noticed a difference in growth, and overall hair improvement.


----------



## Amy Wathke

If I were going to a show i would maybe hold off on the MTG until your season wraps up or if you have a mid point break. MTG does make the hair look very greasy and dull and it's hard to get out. With a proper wash using proper shampoo and conditioner for the time being i think that would be your best bet. For future reference if she is still scratching the fence put a neck sweat or sleezy on during turnout so that it will prevent more hair from rubbing out. 
Extensions can be a best friend and if especially showing reining i would guarantee that eventually you will be needing some.


----------



## Jamzimm101987

I'd fix the fence where she was sticking her head through and make it electric. I'm sure she won't do it anymore after the first zap. MTG works on some horses, but I wouldn't swear by it. I would go to a beauty supply store (here is WI, it is called Sally's Beauty Supply) and buy some long hair extensions for humans. Make sure they are real hair. You can buy the ones with clips, but they are expensive. My suggestion would be to buy the ones that are made to glue in and then sew your own clips on them. It is okay if they don't match perfectly because you can easily dye them to match your horse's mane. Once clipped it, cut the ends to match the rest of the horse's mane. Typically cut in an up motion. Cutting straight across will result in that "cut" look.


----------



## Nahvar4ever

thanks for the advice! I bought some MTG but I haven't used it on her I think I will wait till after the show to start applying it to her mane and tail. At the moment she is wearing a slinky to prevent anymore rubbing. She will now be brought in at night into a stall. I have looked at exentions and have considered getting some over this winter for next years show season if I still don't see the growth and improvement I am hoping for over winter. I would electrify the fence if I owned the barn but I don't lol. She is at my trainers place so I kinda don't have a say as to wether or not they electrify it  

I know she will still have the patch but it's not a big deal I guess, she is only entered in one class and thats the youth 14-18 class and if we get a winning picture I will just ask them to photograph her on the non - mane side haha. Again thank you for the advice, it will for sure be used in the furture!


----------



## Made by the moon

Have you ever heard on " healthy hair"? it works really good, its a liquid mixture that you mix with water and you can spray it all over their coat, mane, and tail, everyday. it wont dry it out, makes it grow think, and strengthens the hair! my sister sprays it everyday on her western pleasure show horse!


----------

